# Running KOTOR 2 in widescreen



## laukejas (Aug 1, 2010)

Hello,

I'm trying to get KOTOR 2 run in widescreen, since my native resolution is 1366x768. Using UniWS, and changing swkotor2.ini to the resolution I require, I managed to make game run in 1366x768, but the dialog texts are gone. This is known bug: 

"Player dialog choices do not appear at resolutions 1280x720 and 1360x768 (and potentially other widescreen resolutions that have a height below 800 pixels), rendering the game unplayable. You may be able to work around this problem by using video card scaling and custom resolutions to play the game at a higher resolution that will then downscale to your native resolution."

So I tried to use UniWS to force 1530x864 resolution, and scale it down to my screen. But I can't do that - I can't find a way. Game runs in this 1530x864, but only part of window is seen.

How can I force to scale down this resolution to fit the screen?

I tried setting up custom resolution (1530x864) with PowerStrip, but I failed, even doing everything according to the instructions - seems like computer is protecting monitor against this resolution. 

So how can I make this resolution downscale? Maybe write some parameters to the game shortcut? Or how?

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## laukejas (Aug 1, 2010)

Bump. People, why no one answers to my posts, or answers only many bumps? Did I break some rules, or something?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Maybe no-one has a solution for you or it can't be done.

If you don't get a reply here, try the KOTOR2 forums, UniWS forums, or contact their customer support.


----------



## laukejas (Aug 1, 2010)

No solution for scaling resolutions? Come on, man, I am not very advanced in computers, but even I understand that such thing should be elementary for advanced computer specialists (which, I assume, gather here). Because this is quite general problem, nothing too specific. If you can upscale, for example, 800x600 resolution to 1366x768 easily, even though distorting it, why downscale from 1530x864 shouldn't be possible?

Or am I running into so specific problems that no one can answer on this forum? If so, can you recommend some another forum, where I can find more advanced computer specialists (no offense, I'm just very frustrated that I can't find help anywhere - look at my other posts)...


----------

